# Something Missing??



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Setting up new system, seems I forgot something...


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Well not really, tank is still at lfs, just playing around with the camera and seeing how to post pics.


----------



## aquoi (Mar 21, 2004)

LOL! Is that MH lights? How big is the tank?


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Yes, Metal Halide. 2 150w 5.5k. Tank is 120 Gal 48x24x24


----------

